# Hot Legs



## salt and pepper (Sep 20, 2013)

24 chicken legs, deep fried or baked ( when baking pre-heat oven to 475 degrees place chicken on a baking sheet with a wire rack and bake for 15 -20 minutes, lower heat to 350 and then bake for another 45 minutes.)

For the sauce:

2 cups "Franks" Hot Sauce 
1 stick butter
º
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp celery seed
2 Tbsp cider vinegar
In a sauce pan add all ingredients and bring to a boil, then simmer for 5 minutes stirring constantly. Add chicken to a large mixing bowl pour sauce over chicken and coat well. Add chicken to a plate or platter and pour over remaining sauce.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow.....they sure look good.   I"m guessing pretty hot??


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't think Frank's Hot Sauce is very hot.  It's diluted with butter to make it even milder.  I usually add some cayenne pepper when I make buffalo wings.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks great!
I happen to have all those ingredients......Hmmm.


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 20, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I don't think Frank's Hot Sauce is very hot. It's diluted with butter to make it even milder. I usually add some cayenne pepper when I make buffalo wings.


 
  Right on Andy, not too hot. I made these yesterday for a wake. For myself I'll grind a dried habanaro or add ground chipotle pepper.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks fantastic, S&P!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 20, 2013)

Those look fantastic!

I started doing those when the price of wings went out of control!

I know what's on the menu this weekend, just need to pick up a bottle of Marie's chunky blue cheese dressing and a roll of paper towels!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 20, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Those look fantastic!
> 
> I started doing those when the price of wings went out of control!
> 
> I know what's on the menu this weekend, just need to pick up a bottle of Marie's chunky blue cheese dressing and a roll of paper towels!



This is a very good point, AB.  And legs have a lot more meat.  Interesting that they're now cheaper than wings.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 20, 2013)

These look good as long as they don't swell my lips!  I have a story about hot wings I had in Santa Fe...

S&P, I've never made Buffalo wings of any kind so I may as well start with legs. Have you ever cooked the legs on the grill rather than in the oven?  Just wondering.  Also, no thanks to you I can't get Rod Stewart's voice out of my head...and I'm not the fan in the family.


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 21, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Those look fantastic!
> 
> I started doing those when the price of wings went out of control!
> 
> I know what's on the menu this weekend, just need to pick up a bottle of Marie's chunky blue cheese dressing and a roll of paper towels!


 
  Works well with thighs too.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 21, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Also, no thanks to you I can't get Rod Stewart's voice out of my head...and I'm not the fan in the family.



That's what I heard in my head just reading the thread title the first time!  These sound interesting but will not be made here!  DH doesn't do hot sauce.  I would have to sub a sweet honey BBQ instead.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 21, 2013)

I must have been under a rock when this was posted yesterday.   For a wake no less.  You is definitely invited to mine.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 21, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> Works well with thighs too.



I do mine with chicken thighs as well, and use my own marinade recipe.  I call 'em smouldering chicken, (smouldering thighs just won't work in my G-rated house) 'cause they leave you with a warm glow in your mouth when you're done eating them.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CatPat (Sep 22, 2013)

I am so glad this is of chicken!. The words "hot legs" in my former country are of a very different sort of legs!

Those look very good!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Sep 22, 2013)

It looks good! I hope to try this recipe myself soon.

It seems to me that you could choose your preferred hot sauce to get the hotness that you prefer.


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 22, 2013)

CatPat said:


> I am so glad this is of chicken!. The words "hot legs" in my former country are of a very different sort of legs!
> 
> Those look very good!
> 
> ...


                        Your Country is no different then ours!


----------



## CatPat (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh no! It is the same here? That is very funny!

Your friend,
~Cat

PS. I shall try those. They look very good!


----------



## GA Home Cook (Sep 23, 2013)

Jabbur - I do wings here, which we call Asian, but we use the Toasted Sesame Kraft Dressing to coat them.  Not bad.


----------

